# Here Is A Tip To Make It Easier To Back An Outback



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have been driving trucks since '87
Here is a trick from the pros for backing.. I use this evereyday.

Simply place one hand at the very top of the steering wheel. If your trailer starts going left, then move your hand on the wheel to the left, if your trailer starts to go right, then move your hand to the right. If this method is used, youll see that your backing skills will improve. This works well in long backing situations.

For most, there is some confussion when backing, because the steering wheels need turned opposite of the trailer. This method removes that issue and will make it easier for your brain and hand to work together.

As you see I'm bored today.. I'm not working... Its a snow day.. lol
Carey
ps I fixed it. my brain was thinking one thing, my hands were thinkin another.... This is just like trying to back a trailer.... lol


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, Carey! Hearing that the pros also need "tricks" sure helps those of us who simply feel foolish not being able to "get it right".

I have always used the "hand at the top of the wheel" method...just makes sense to my brain (for some reason, putting your hand at the _bottom_ of the wheel just doesn't work for me). Even after hauling horse trailers for several years, I STILL find that I have to stop and think at the beginning of every season. Seems that by the END of each season, its pretty much back to 2nd nature. Then its time to start all over again next Spring


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

GlenninTexas said:


> I have been driving trucks since '87
> Here is a trick from the pros for backing.. I use this evereyday.
> 
> Simply place one hand at the very top of the steering wheel. If your trailer needs to go left, then move your hand on the wheel to the left, if your trailer needs to go right, then move your hand to the right. If this method is used, youll see that your backing skills will improve.
> ...


Are you sure about that? I've heard about using that method except placing your hand at the bottom of the wheel not the top. I personaly was never abot to get comfortable backing with my hand on the bottom of the wheel.

Regards, Glenn
[/quote]

See even I can get it wrong... lol now its words placement.. If your trailer is going left, then move your hand left to counter it.. Guess the snow has my brain froze.. lol

So when backing, if your trailer is moving left, move your hand left. And vise versa. This works well in long backing.

I fixed it.. This reminds me of backing something... I think this will make the funny post of the day... I'll just leave it... I enjoy making a fool of myself somedays.. lol


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Not to be controversial, but I agree with Glenn.









If you have your hand at the top of the steering wheel when backing, and you move your hand to the left, the back of the truck swings to the left, which causes the front of the trailer to swing to the left and the back of the trailer to turn right.

I, too, have heard of this tip, but as Glenn said, you place your hand at the bottom of the steering wheel.

But I have gotten so used to using my mirrors when backing the trailer, that if I look over my shoulder or out the driver side window, I sometimes get screwed up! (Is there such a thing as "mirror-less" dyslexia?)

Anybody else want to chime in?

Mike


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Advice for those who can not back.....Pull-thru









Jeff


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I jumbled my words there.. When looking in the mirror and the trailer starts going left, just move your hand left when placed at the top of the wheel, and vise versa. This removes the mirror dyslexia. I also only use my mirrors. I guess I have done this so long, I forget how hard it is to explain. lol

Carey


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

I am headed to Texas today with my TT and I will definitly try this. I am sure I will have to pause for a minute and think of what I am doing.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I always put my hand at the bottom and move my hand the direction I want the back of the trailer to go. If I move my hand to the left the back of the trailer moves to the left.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry, I accidently deleted my original response.

Anyway, another backing tip. Always use your DW to give you instructions when backing - that way yuo never do anything wrong.















Regards, Glenn


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Cajuncountry said:


> I am headed to Texas today with my TT and I will definitly try this. I am sure I will have to pause for a minute and think of what I am doing.


All this left and right stuff is makin' me hungry! Where's a good place on I10 in Lousiana to get some great Cajun food? I'll be thru there last of Jan.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Cajuncountry said:


> I am headed to Texas today with my TT and I will definitly try this. I am sure I will have to pause for a minute and think of what I am doing.


Your a lucky DOG!
It is 15 here and snowing... 
My parents live in Rockport TX. If you go thru there give em a wave..

Carey


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

Cajuncountry said:


> I am headed to Texas today with my TT and I will definitly try this. I am sure I will have to pause for a minute and think of what I am doing.


Thats b/c Cajuncountry cant even pull forward while connected to his TT without wrecking or running into something. LMAO!!!







I'm just jokin with ya buddy. Ya see, Cajuncountry's truck slipped off the driveway one wet day and he crunched his front bumper on his wood fence. It wasnt funny at the time, but looking back on it now, its pretty darn funny. NOTE: Nissan Titan bumpers are not dent resistant







. Anyway Robinhhod, I hope your trip goes well. Lemme know how CRAZY your grandma in-law gets. And catch me sum fish........


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hehehehe....and *I * wasn't gonna be the one to correct *you*...nope...uh uh. Especially not without my trailer here to test my own words first









For those who may be confused.....Carey's guidance is related to keeping your TT backing straight. His 'trick' is what you do to correct  for the TT moving off of straight - - when you need to bring it back to center.

Sooooo.....if I might restate / elaborate on what you've said Carey.... (in oversimplified language that I had to hear a kazillion times in several different ways before it sunk in.....)

With that hand at the top of the wheel:
IF you want to actively turn the back of the TT to the right, move your hand to the left. (Want to actively turn to the Left,....move your hand to the right).

Said another way: *To correct  the angle of the BACK* of the TT, put your hand at the top of the wheel and gradually move your hand towards the back end (or, if your mind works with opposites....move your hand in the opposite direction of how you want the TT tail to move.) Huh?

Said yet another way: You WANT the TT tail to move right? You move that hand left.
You WANT the TT tail to move left? You move that hand right.

And said still another way: Say you're backing your TT and the tail is shifting to the left. Move that hand (turn the wheel) to the left ... because you want the tail of the TT to move to the right.

Hope this helps at least 1 of you who has a "Backing Learning Curve" as steep as mine was. (btw, I can now back  the TT thru a serpentine and NOT knock over any cones....who said miracles can't happen?) ....and I just love the look on the guys' faces when a woman gets out of the driver's seat....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> I always put my hand at the bottom and move my hand the direction I want the back of the trailer to go. If I move my hand to the left the back of the trailer moves to the left.


Yea what prolly works well for one wont for another. There are two ways to look at backing. One is where you want the trailer to go. The other is where the trailer is going. The method I'm having a hard time explaining is to counter where the trailer is going, which works well in long backing. Once you can master long backing, short backing is very easy.

Carey
ps thanks Wolfy!


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

JimBo99 said:


> I am headed to Texas today with my TT and I will definitly try this. I am sure I will have to pause for a minute and think of what I am doing.


All this left and right stuff is makin' me hungry! Where's a good place on I10 in Lousiana to get some great Cajun food? I'll be thru there last of Jan.
[/quote]

Well Jim, youd have to get off the interstate to get good cajun food. There are awsome resturants here in Lafayette but they are tucked away or away from I-10. If youd be willing to do that then I could give you some great recommendations.

Dustin


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

JimBo99 said:


> I am headed to Texas today with my TT and I will definitly try this. I am sure I will have to pause for a minute and think of what I am doing.


Thats b/c Cajuncountry cant even pull forward while connected to his TT without wrecking or running into something. LMAO!!!







I'm just jokin with ya buddy. Ya see, Cajuncountry's truck slipped off the driveway one wet day and he crunched his front bumper on his wood fence. It wasnt funny at the time, but looking back on it now, its pretty darn funny. NOTE: Nissan Titan bumpers are not dent resistant







. Anyway Robinhhod, I hope your trip goes well. Lemme know how CRAZY your grandma in-law gets. And catch me sum fish........
[/quote]

This is where the TV fails. I knew I shoul have bought a 4x4.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Another hint that I've learned to do is turn your running lights on. It helps me see the back end of the camper and it also helps me see if I'm backing straight or at an angle. Really helps to see the front and rear side lights when backing up in tight spaces!!








Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Yea what prolly works well for one wont for another. There are two ways to look at backing. One is where you want the trailer to go. The other is where the trailer is going. The method I'm having a hard time explaining is to counter where the trailer is going, which works well in long backing. Once you can master long backing, short backing is very easy.
> 
> Carey
> ps thanks Wolfy!


Carey...you make a really good point there - focus on whether you are addressing where you want the TT tail to go....or where its going (in spite of your efforts) - and then maintain that focus.

I have learned that, even once I figured out the general left/right thing, the fastest way for me to get tangled up is for my focus to shifts  in the midst of backing. That could mean I look up for direction; check in the rear view mirror; check proximaty of that tree; need to look forward to pull up; or start thinking about where the tail is going rather than where I want it to go...all are a change in focus)!

I generally turn in my seat and look out the back window, focusing on (and steering towards) where I want it to go. If my focus shifts and I start thinking about where it's actually going or if I turn around to check location in the mirror or to pull forward a bit and then need to backup some more, I still need to stop, think about what I'm doing, and re-set my focus.

I find the concept of "focus" just as important as the left/right thing. If I consciously think much about what I'm doing while I'm doing it (resulting again in a shift in focus)....I can get tangled up. I just focus on where I want it...and [slowly] maneuver her back into place. I now LOVE backing her up....its lots more fun (but not nearly as productive







) as driving forward. Besides, the old salts who watch us slide Puff in between trees or other hazards, or back a 90* turn on a narrow drive, without endangering other TVs, trees, bikes, or kids - ALWAYS offer me a beer when I'm parked !!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yep, Kathy!
It's all about focus, too. The only time I have made a BIG boo-boo was when my son (12) was yelling and carrying on, and all the neighbor kids came out to watch and I got flustered. He was trying to give me directions (yeah, right!), and I got flustered. Result?? The truck ended up bogged down in the DITCH beside the driveway, OB connected, trailer tongue laying on the ground!!







Wrecker bill: $65. Watching another idiot, who was impatient go RIGHT into my ditch and get stuck, too??? PRICELESS!!!








Darlene


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I just turn the wheel. If the trailer starts going the wrong way, I stop, correct the direction I'm turning, and go the other way. Simple!

One way or the other, I usually get it backed up.









And it's usually "the other."

Mark


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Pull through sites help too.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Another tip if you have to back into a site at night get out and put the two side flood lights on they seem to light up the groumd on the sides pretty good.

Or in Wolfie's case show up late so a couple of electricians can line the site with a set of temporary lights









I like the pull thru idea but sooner or later you will need reverse..

John


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If you practice backing in long straights, this forces you to learn control of the trailer. That is why the hand over works so well. Then when backing into tights spots, its easy to know how much steering effort and what to do to control the direction of the trailer. You are always in control when YOU decide where the trailer is going, not the trailer steering you. If you can stay in the preventative mode, backing is easy.

About every truck driver I know uses the hand over the top of the wheel method. I can tell you there is nothing more challenging than backing your trailer into a dock with two 150,000 dollar Peterbuilts one foot on either side of the trailer, with the owners in the cab ready to shoot you if you screw up... Its even worse backing into a dock from an angle, not seeing the other rig to the right or left, but still knowing that you have 1 foot of clearance. Its either make it or dent it here.

More than once Ive made a wrong turn and have had to back several miles to get myself out of a bad situation. Try going up a long street, putting the flashers on and backing up the entire length of the street. I have gotten so good at backing over the years, I can back at full throtle which is about 10 mph, and never allow the trailer to start wondering. But every now and then I still have to stop and think a sec about what I'm doing.

Another thing that helps at night is to apply the brakes lightly. The brake lights will illuminate pretty well. With trucks all we have are brake lights.

Thanks Wolfy for your help. I got all screwed up in my wording. Sorry all!

Carey


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I always put my hand at the bottom and move my hand the direction I want the back of the trailer to go. If I move my hand to the left the back of the trailer moves to the left.


This is how I was taught and has worked well for me.


----------



## Ohtrouting (May 27, 2006)

WOW! You put your right hand here you put your right hand there







and you try to back it in; you do the hoky poky and you turn left and right, thats what its all about







That was bad







I found that backing a TT and putting the hand on top of the steering wheel works too, and the use of a good mirror


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just listen to DW yell "other way"...doesn't matter which way I'm going...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Or in Wolfie's case show up late so a couple of electricians can line the site with a set of temporary lights
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah







The other rule... 
Pick your site AND your neighbors carefully!!!! (John, you guys were awesome!!!!)


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Important note:

triple axel= not turn as fast having a hard time with the sob on this one.

Jeff


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks for the advice, We just picked up our 23 rs and tried to back it next to the house. With the wife saying the go the other way, It took quite some time to get it in there. When it warms up we plan on going to a parking lot and practicing for a few hours.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> thanks for the advice, We just picked up our 23 rs and tried to back it next to the house. With the wife saying the go the other way, It took quite some time to get it in there. When it warms up we plan on going to a parking lot and practicing for a few hours.


Great plan...

...but, the real fun comes when you're backing in at night..trees to the left and right...big boulder in front of you...few stumps here and there...then the campground tosses in those neat 2' high site posts (the ones that turn invisible at night).


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Cajuncountry said:


> I am headed to Texas today with my TT and I will definitly try this. I am sure I will have to pause for a minute and think of what I am doing.


Are you saying that you are backing all the way to Texas?


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> thanks for the advice, We just picked up our 23 rs and tried to back it next to the house. With the wife saying the go the other way, It took quite some time to get it in there. When it warms up we plan on going to a parking lot and practicing for a few hours.


Great plan...

...but, the real fun comes when you're backing in at night..trees to the left and right...big boulder in front of you...few stumps here and there...then the campground tosses in those neat 2' high site posts (the ones that turn invisible at night).








[/quote]

OHHHH. THOSE POSTS! Yeah, I've met those posts before. They become useful as a stool when you get frustrated.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> thanks for the advice, We just picked up our 23 rs and tried to back it next to the house. With the wife saying the go the other way, It took quite some time to get it in there. When it warms up we plan on going to a parking lot and practicing for a few hours.


Great plan...

...but, the real fun comes when you're backing in at night..trees to the left and right...big boulder in front of you...few stumps here and there...then the campground tosses in those neat 2' high site posts (the ones that turn invisible at night).








[/quote]

And don't forget someone will pull up behind you waiting for you to get out of their way!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

N7OQ said:


> thanks for the advice, We just picked up our 23 rs and tried to back it next to the house. With the wife saying the go the other way, It took quite some time to get it in there. When it warms up we plan on going to a parking lot and practicing for a few hours.


Great plan...

...but, the real fun comes when you're backing in at night..trees to the left and right...big boulder in front of you...few stumps here and there...then the campground tosses in those neat 2' high site posts (the ones that turn invisible at night).








[/quote]

And don't forget someone will pull up behind you waiting for you to get out of their way!
[/quote]

Just givem a big wave hi!







lol

Carey


----------

